# Blastocysts #2



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi peter

I was very interested to see your success rates at the Toronto clinic are so high with blastocyst transfers.

Are these for fresh or frozen cycles or both?

Can you pinpoint a reason as to why the clinic is so successful? What kind of things should one look for when considering a clinic's suitability for blastocyst transfers?

Many Thanks

Vicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Vicky W said:


> Hi peter
> 
> I was very interested to see your success rates at the Toronto clinic are so high with blastocyst transfers.
> 
> ...


----------

